# Red x in Task Bar "Your Computer is Infected..."



## Fiddlerpig (Dec 22, 2007)

I've gone through the 5 steps listed; there were no programs in add-remove programs that were on the list, but I was unable to complete the Panda scan, as my computer kept freezing before it could finish; I was able to dl and install spyware blaster. 

In addition to the red x in my task bar, this virus (or viruses) keeps creating desktop shortcuts on my desktop: one that says "Help and Support Center" and "Windows Update". I try to delete them, but they keep reappearing. It also won't let me run my anti-virus/spyware programs, such as AVG, Spybot, Ad Aware, Hijackthis, etc, it just kills them immediately; they also won't run in safe-mode.

I've been battling this thing for 2 days, needless to say its frustrating; any help you can give me is welcomed.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

As it states in the 5 steps, if you have troubles with any of the steps, move on to the next, and post that information, along with the requested logs, in your thread in the HijackThis Log Help forum.

Please do this:

Download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* to your *Desktop*. Note: You must be logged onto an account with administrator privileges.
*Close* all applications and windows.
*Double-click* on *dss.exe* to run it, and follow the prompts.
When the scan is complete, two text files will open - *main.txt* <- this one will be maximized and *extra.txt* <-this one will be minimized
Copy *(Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C)* and paste *(Ctrl+V)* the contents of *main.txt* in your thread in the *HijackThis Log Help Forum*. *Not Here*
Please *attach extra.txt* to your post.
To attach a file to a new post, simply
Click the[*Manage Attachments*] button under *Additional Options > Attach Files* on the post composition page, and
*copy and paste* the following into the "*Upload File from your Computer*" box: *C:\Deckard\System Scanner\extra.txt*​
 Click *Upload.*

What DSS will do:

 create a new System Restore point in Windows XP and Vista.
 clean your Temporary Files, Downloaded Program Files, and Internet Cache Files, and also empty the Recycle Bin on all drives.
 check some important areas of your system and produce a report for your analyst to review. DSS automatically runs HijackThis for you, but it will also install and place a shortcut to HijackThis on your desktop if you do not already have HijackThis installed.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please note that the HijackThis Log Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.

We do not do log analysis in this section of the forum.


----------



## Fiddlerpig (Dec 22, 2007)

The virus(s) won't let me run dss.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

DSS is a scanning tool only, and not typically targeted by malware.

Will it not run at all, or does it run, but error out? If it errors, out, at what point does it do so?


----------



## Fiddlerpig (Dec 22, 2007)

It wouldn't even start at first. I tried renaming it, and for some reason that worked. Scanned fine.

Thanks.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Great, that was going to be my next suggestion, good work. Sounds like you have a nasty. Be sure to back up any valued data now.


----------



## Fiddlerpig (Dec 22, 2007)

I will, thanks.


----------

